# طهرنى...



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

طهرنى كى لا يوجد دنس فى نفسى بين يديك. ايها الآله محب البشر , حصن نفسى بدمك الكريم. اللهم أضبط أهواء الخطية التى فى بخوفك , و ايقظنى من سنة الغفلة التى تنتج من نبع الخطية الردىء , و احفظنى من الضلالة و الزلق بشفتى. اجعل ملاكك الطاهر طاردا عنى كل تجديفات الخطية. أهلنى لأن يجد روحك هيكلا في . هب لى ان تسبحك نفسى و روحى كل ايام حياتى. اللهم استجب لى ككثرة رحمتك , و اقبل منى صلاتى و ابتهالى بين يديك. نجنى لكى لا اخطىء اليك , و اعطنى سبيلا ان اصنع مشيئتك. لا تنزع نعمتك منى و لا تبعدنى من معونتك. احفظنى لك هيكلا مقدسا. طهر قلبى و لسانى و جميع حواسى. انتزع منى القلب الحجرى و انعم على بقلب منسحق لأتضرع أمامك. لا ترفضنى بما انك دعوتنى لانى عاجز جدا لأجل خطاياى. ارحمنى يا من له سلطان الرحمة . اجعلنى مستحقا ان اباركك كل الأوقات الى النفس الأخير

صلاة للانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أكتوبر 2008)

> هب لى ان تسبحك نفسى و روحى كل ايام حياتى. اللهم استجب لى ككثرة رحمتك , و اقبل منى صلاتى و ابتهالى بين يديك. نجنى لكى لا اخطىء اليك , و اعطنى سبيلا ان اصنع مشيئتك. لا تنزع نعمتك منى و لا تبعدنى من معونتك. احفظنى لك هيكلا مقدسا. طهر قلبى و لسانى و جميع حواسى


 
صلاة جميلة جدا بجد
شكرا يااكندي 
المسيح يحميكي​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا بجد
> شكرا يااكندي
> 
> المسيح يحميكي​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

امين




> طهر قلبى و لسانى و جميع حواسى. انتزع منى القلب الحجرى و انعم على بقلب منسحق لأتضرع أمامك



شكراأ اخت كادي 
مناجات رائعة
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاه رااااااائعه يا كاندى 
مرسىىىىىى على الصلاه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> امين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> صلاه رااااااائعه يا كاندى
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على الصلاه
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

امين يارب استجيب الصلاة 
ارضى عنا وارحمنا
شكرا يا ماما


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> امين يارب استجيب الصلاة
> ارضى عنا وارحمنا
> شكرا يا ماما


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا شادى 

ربنا معاك​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> . لا ترفضنى بما انك دعوتنى لانى عاجز جدا لأجل خطاياى. ارحمنى يا من له سلطان الرحمة . اجعلنى مستحقا ان اباركك كل الأوقات الى النفس الأخير




صلاة جميلة جدا جدا ياكاندى

ربنا يفرح قلبك​​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا جدا ياكاندى​​
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​​


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الرقيقه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

